# Hur sätter man "Desktop profilen" i Gentoo?

## gb

Skulle någon vänlig person kunna berätta hur man gör det? 

För det står det väl inget om i Handboken? Eller?

/Göran

----------

## kallamej

Det mesta vad gäller byte av profil står att läsa på http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-upgrading.xml

(Flyttade inlägget hit då du skrev det på svenska)

----------

## gb

Hej!

Tack för att du flyttade frågan till rätt forum! Kom på att det blev fel lite senare.

Är det bara jag som tycker det är konstigt att detta med de olika profilerna

inte nämns i Handboken?  Det står något om att man kan välja plattform

och kernel och så, men inte att man kan välja mellan Desktop och Server.

Jag följde handboken som vanlligt när jag installerade, men fick då bara en

väldigt fattig grundprofil.

----------

## kallamej

Server- och desktopprofilerna nämns i handbokens kapitel 6b:

 *Quote:*   

> There are also desktop and server subprofiles available for some architectures. Look inside the 2006.1/ profile to see if there is one available for your architecture. You may wish to view the desktop profile's make.defaults to determine if it fits your needs.

 

De är nya för 2006.1, fanns ej tidigare.

----------

